

Ask HN: Adsense Backup Ads - Which Provider - ladino

I guess a lot of people here use Adsense, but without and Backup Ads settings.<p>Which Affiliate, Marketer, Retargeter do you guys recommend for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;adsense&#x2F;answer&#x2F;113262?hl=en
======
bogomil
Commision Junction is a good alternative if you know your site's interests.

